# Any success stories with FET?



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

We are trying for baby number 2 having conceived Finn via IVF in 2007 (he was born June 200. I had IVF in June 09 which resulted in an early miscarriage and no frosties. I have just tested negative following another cycle of IVF and am gutted. We do, however, have two frosties and I am keen to go full speed ahead with those. I think I can do this straight away as the Lister will do this unmedicated. However, I am seeking reassurance - have any of you had success with FETs?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Nickie, 

Sorry to hear of your failed cycles, I can deff understand how it feels!

I know a young lady called Moo, who's partner just agot a BFP on a FET! So it can happen! I'm sure she and many others will be laong to help soon. x


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Hiya,

I am that 'young lady' called Moo  
Misspie - you are too kind - young lady I am not  
She is right though nickidee - DP is 6 weeks preggers following a natural FET. I know it is hard to say what it actually is that makes some cycles work and some not but DP is convinced that reflexology helped and she is the last person to believe in any complementary or alternative therapies! It was also wonderful for us both that she didn't have to use all the drugs again.
I see your little man is called Finn. Our little man is Fíonn (pronounced Fyon, one syllable) which is the irish for Finn xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for that, Moo. I will take the fact that our sons have the same name as a good omen for the success of my imminent FET cycle  . I had acupuncture for 2 of my IVF cycles but not with the last one - I may give it another bash for this cycle.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The result of my FET is upstairs in his crib


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

My friend's 1st fresh IVF failed, a few months later she had a FET (from the same cycle) which resulted in her little boy!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck nicki hun, loads of   for the mc hun, its poop isn't it...I am having natural FET with my one last remaining little frozen blast in march next year. Wishing you massive success...


----------

